# Stair tread remodel carpet runner



## msv (Aug 5, 2009)

*KG007, did you just call me cheap??????*

i'm just kiddin.... over here in Atl things aren't looking that good... my best friend takes work from a company and they pay him $25 per tread(just labor) to tear out, install and finish.... dunno what they charge the customers though.... I'm at over $1000/month on advertising, and 80% of the 10-15 calls that i get /month start with ..."is the estimate free???" and end with " we have 2 other estimates waaaay cheaper than you"...
I totally agree with "you get what you pay for" but when you go 2-3 weeks without work, you're pretty much forced to srop the 100-110/tread on the next phone call....
only been in the business for 6 years(3 on my own) but have done floors in 1.5-5 mill $ homes.... so as far as return customers or refferals, i can't really rely on that too much...


----------



## KG007 (Oct 23, 2009)

*I feel your pain*

Trust me, a lot of us feel your pain with so few jobs that people are doing. At $95 a step for everything are you coming out okay? I'm seeing people on here saying they are quoting at cost and being undercut by 50%. I can go broke just sitting here, I don't need to go broke faster by doing it below cost. Our trouble is a) not enough people even considering doing something, but also, b) everyone who is considering it seems to say " in the spring... or summer ... or sometime..."

But to Mrick's issue, wouldn't a complete tear out and re-do be a better result and virtually the same price as ideas that are being tossed around?


----------



## Sliverpicker73 (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe another point to consider, depending on the current riser heights if you add 3/4 to all the threads your height from the bottom landing to the first step will be 1 1/2" higher than from the last step to the top landing, and that is definately a code violation around here


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Sliverpicker73 said:


> Maybe another point to consider, depending on the current riser heights if you add 3/4 to all the threads your height from the bottom landing to the first step will be 1 1/2" higher than from the last step to the top landing, and that is definately a code violation around here


Good point! No matter how much the customer pays,I personally would not risk being sued, so I stick with codes. It means sometimes removing last/first 3 treads and feather out the difference and in some cases install flooring in landing-even that was not what HO asked for.


----------

